# Should I attempt this?



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

hdavis said:


> From the description he's looking for two steps with stoop. Some old ladies like to have a 6-8" top rail next to the door so they can set stuff down on it while they fumble for keys.



If I have extra material, sometimes if the client is a keeper, I'll make little tables or planter boxes that match the porch or deck. Perfect for that


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why nothing to close it in?


As in skirting? Customer didnt want any


----------

